# what size is the crank pulley socket?



## jab391 (Oct 24, 2007)

2.0 aba. we already know its a 12point, we just need to know what size.
any help is appreciated


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: what size is the crank pulley socket? (jab391)*

Are you changin the front crank seal?...If you're just gonna do TB you don't need to pull that bolt..its a stretch bolt and you MUST replace it..torqued super tight..ez to get off with impact gun....not so ez to torque back on....I had to borrow a "crank lock" (old pulley welded to a long bar) from a local VW shop to get mine back on..lucky for me I bought all my parts there and they did me a favor! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As I recall..been some years since I tore into my MKIII...it's 19mm


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: what size is the crank pulley socket? (spitpilot)*

A 3/4" 12pt. should work also, I've read somewhere that they both the 19mm and 3/4" needs to be 12pt.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: what size is the crank pulley socket? (dan0954)*

3/4in 12pt works fine.


----------

